# Any information on this bow?



## USBPbandit (Aug 26, 2011)

About a year ago my grandfather passed away. Great man who taught me alot, but to the point. While we were helping my Grandmother clean out her house so she could move closer to family, we came across an old recurve that my grandfather had used. She didnt know how old it was, she just knew he hadn't used it for years. She asked if I wanted it and of course I, wanting anything that would keep me close to him, said yes.

On the bow is writen "Custom Ply-Flex". It is green fiberglass with some really unique curves. I have shown it to a few guys that are really into recurve bows that I know, and they said they had never seen anything like it. I will try to post some better pics, this is the only one I have right now.

I tried googling it, but haven't found anything about it.

I have really enjoyed shooting it and am trying to learn as much as I can about shooting/hunting with a recurve (I even lucked out and drew a controlled hunt here in Oklahoma for recurve only).

Anyone with any info on this bow, please let me know, ie, age, price (not that I would part with it), etc.


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

Does it have a plastic grip?


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't know if they are related, but years ago my father owned 2 square stainless steel fishing rods that were named "Custom Ply Flex" and were made by a company in New York. Don't recall name of company.


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

WindWalker would be correct, in my research, I found a bow and a fishing rod that were made by the same company. They both had Custom Built Ply-Flex on them and were made by a company called Sportsmen Accessories Inc in NY. Not sure if they are the company as your bow. There was also a company called Ply-Flex. Not sure if the two companies are related or not.

Here is a link to a bow may be close to yours, just a different color. Ebay link.

I hope this helped. This is just what I found from searching on the internet.


----------



## blackfeet1954 (May 4, 2012)

I have one, It is painted gold and black. I restored it and it is a nice shooting bow. It is actually a very rare bow. The fellow that I bought it from did not know much about the company but he did know that they made very few if these. In the late 1950-60 there was an interest in Turkish (horsebows), several companies made bows based on the horsebow profile. This bow is also based on horsebow. I have been looking extensively for bows like mine. I found yours and I found a Korean horsebow site that had a vintage photo of a child holding up a bow like yours. The company went out of business in 1961 so it has to be at least 54 years old.


----------



## Pushbutton2 (Sep 1, 2013)

I was watching the Legend of Mick Dodge on tv the other night. Norm shoots a bow that looks like that one.


----------



## blackfeet1954 (May 4, 2012)

if any one is interested in the Ply-Flex
http://dualshelfshooters.blogspot.com/2015/08/is-it-rare-bow.html


----------



## Mike Cable (9 mo ago)

USBPbandit said:


> About a year ago my grandfather passed away. Great man who taught me alot, but to the point. While we were helping my Grandmother clean out her house so she could move closer to family, we came across an old recurve that my grandfather had used. She didnt know how old it was, she just knew he hadn't used it for years. She asked if I wanted it and of course I, wanting anything that would keep me close to him, said yes.
> 
> On the bow is writen "Custom Ply-Flex". It is green fiberglass with some really unique curves. I have shown it to a few guys that are really into recurve bows that I know, and they said they had never seen anything like it. I will try to post some better pics, this is the only one I have right now.
> 
> ...


Do you still have the bow and are you interested in selling, I have one that I'd like to have extra tips for and an original grip. Thanks, Mike.


----------

